
How can I get a job at Facebook or Google in 6 months? - anbux
https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-get-a-job-at-Facebook-or-Google-in-6-months-I-need-a-concise-work-plan-to-build-a-good-enough-skill-set-Should-I-join-some-other-start-up-or-build-my-own-projects-start-up-Should-I-just-focus-on-practicing-data-structures-and-algorithms/?share=0
======
virtuexru
This doesn't really answer the persons question in my opinion. Are we supposed
to assume this person has a BS in Computer Science? In that case it's more
like 4.5 years and not 6 months.

~~~
Octokat
I don't think anyone can give a definite yes or no response here. There are
lots of factors that contribute to one's successful job interview which then
translates to a job offer. I've read many blog posts and ex-Googlers say that
practicing leetcode problems increases your probability of making it through
the technical rounds. An applicant also needs to have well-rounded knowledge
of general CS fundamentals. So I think the answer the OP is looking for is
maybe: try to practice data structures, algorithms and get the fundamentals
right specific to whatever job title they're applying to, and hope your
interview goes well.

